# Strange noises coming from Adam Audio A7X studio monitors



## bwherry (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all,

Apologies if this isn't the correct forum... Anyway, I recently bought an Adam Audio A7X monitors (pair) + Sub10 Mk2 subwoofer bundle - and I really like the setup! Unfortunately one of the A7X units makes a strange noise - and the two replacement A7X units I've received (from B&H) also made the same noise! I made a YouTube video with audio clips and tons of information: 

I figure there are some A7X owners on here... Have any of you heard noises like this coming from yours? Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2018)

Did you switch the signals around to see if it's the same monitor or if it might be a channel coming from your Upstream equipment?

Try different audio cables

Make sure your monitor is not plugged into any power conditioning and directly into a wall outlet with no extension cords

Take speakers to someone else's studio or another location and see if the same thing happens there

It's still kind of hard to hear in your video to know exactly what it may be my first guess is RF interference but let's try the above steps first and go from there


----------



## luke_7 (Mar 7, 2018)

Two of my friends had similar problems with two pairs of Adam A8X and A77X monitors, eventually they bought other brad.


----------



## alox (Jul 15, 2018)

So sad to discover this thread after bought a pair last week.
Seriously disappointed with the hum they produce...in quiet studio this is noticable. 

Before anyone tell me about cables, audio interfaces...they produce that same level of noise whether they connected or not...I have a lot of different audio interfaces - from Apollo twin, through Zooms U44/H6 and some HiFi Dacs...tried RCA and shielded cables...same issue. Mains supplied is filtered too.

I'm seriously shocked and disappointed, feeling cheated by all those raving reviews....Sent an email to Adam Audio, but honestly feeling that I'll send them back next week.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 15, 2018)

My studio is in midtown and I experience some intermittent cell phone tower interference with my speakers. Is it possible you have experiencing something similar??


----------



## alox (Jul 15, 2018)

cheers for the input. 
It's definitely white noise that's always there, seems to be caused by transformer I believe, so nothing RF related.


----------

